# Should I remove original neck tags or add mine?



## k3ny4 (May 29, 2012)

Hi, I use Fruit of the Loom and Gildan (premium) to print my Tees (both screen and DTG). I'm in dilemma whether to remove these tags or add mine on the sleeves.
I would like to guarantee my market with quality, locally produced tees ran after first wash, companies that do quality tees in my country don't sell blanks.
Let me have your opinion guys..

Thanks


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Mwakesi:

Relabeling commonly made blanks with your own label is a common practice. You've chosen the blanks that you like for the reasons you've listed. Adding your own label isn't going to diminish the overall quality of that garment; instead it's going to build YOUR brand with that quality.

Not sure? Just do it and measure the results. Trumpet that you are your own brand, use this step as one idea to make your brand larger than it may be in reality.

The idea that your competition isn't relabeling so you shouldn't - is faulty thinking. What you should be concentrating on is innovation and separating yourself from them. When handled smartly and professionally, this can lead to increase market gains and sales.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## kidder (Mar 7, 2006)

Was thinking the same as I prefer t-shirts with their own label.

Would the company you bought the t-shirts off do the re-labeling, or d'you do this yourself, or goto another company?


----------



## k3ny4 (May 29, 2012)

I really appreciate your feedback, that's a good valid point.
Many thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9001 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## k3ny4 (May 29, 2012)

kidder said:


> Was thinking the same as I prefer t-shirts with their own label.
> 
> Would the company you bought the t-shirts off do the re-labeling, or d'you do this yourself, or goto another company?


I would prefer doing this myself, also I'll confirm if they can do it.
Thanks Kidder 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

You can buy t - shirts with tear away labels also which makes it easier for you to either put in your own or something else .


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

k3ny4 said:


> Hi, I use Fruit of the Loom and Gildan (premium) to print my Tees (both screen and DTG). I'm in dilemma whether to remove these tags or add mine on the sleeves.


It may not be practical to replace the label and put it on the sleeve. In the U.S. you are required to state certain facts about the shirt (fiber content, country of origin, washing instructions, etc.) that would look out of place on the outside of the garment. Find out what your country's labeling laws are.

By all means replace, you want folks who like the shirt itself to have to come back to you to get another one instead of buying any ole Fruit of the Loom at Wal Mart. But make sure you know what you legally have to do before going through the expense of relabeling.


----------



## sassygirltshirts (Sep 11, 2012)

How would you remove the fruit of the loom logo? you'd have to get a differant brand shirt right? I use Bella, it has a little hanging tag...eventually I will take that off and put my own, I think my print man can do it.


----------



## k3ny4 (May 29, 2012)

splathead said:


> It may not be practical to replace the label and put it on the sleeve. In the U.S. you are required to state certain facts about the shirt (fiber content, country of origin, washing instructions, etc.) that would look out of place on the outside of the garment. Find out what your country's labeling laws are.
> 
> By all means replace, you want folks who like the shirt itself to have to come back to you to get another one instead of buying any ole Fruit of the Loom at Wal Mart. But make sure you know what you legally have to do before going through the expense of relabeling.


Thanks Joe, I like this forum because the responses are so diverse, I never thought the legal part of the tags. It would have been costly re-doing the tags to meet required labeling laws.
Appreciated!


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

You can get the break away tags , I use anvil with break away tags .


----------



## nstockley (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,

I use Fruit of the Loom Heavy Cotton t-shirts and replace the neck tag with my own. I also put a custom tag on the arm.

A local retired seamstress does them for me at a good price, I got the number from a local school uniform shop.

Nath


----------



## vinstse (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear all,

I am currently setup my T-shirt business, I decided to use American Apparel blank T shirt for printing. I intended not to remove the AA label but will sew my own label at the neck of the T-shirt, I will also need to attach a paper price tag onto the T-shirt. I am now looking for company which can help me order T-shirt as bulk, screen printing on the T shirt and my private logo sew on the T-shirt, making the paper price tag attach to the T shirt and deliver to me after completion.

Any company can provide all the services above with a reasonable price ? 

I am very new to this business, and will be much appreciate to all of you to provide me guidance and information. Thanks a lot.


----------

